# 455 on the box



## Tren4Life (Oct 7, 2013)

This is a 50lb PR for me . If you guys ever get sick of these just say so. SFG doesn't post in my threads anymore. I miss you brother, its never flowers from you and I need that.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice effort... Can you drop that box height an inch?


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Oct 7, 2013)

Good Rep. Nice control.


----------



## I bench 135x5 (Oct 7, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nice effort... Can you drop that box height an inch?



I always thought box height was supposed to be 90?


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 7, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nice effort... Can you drop that box height an inch?



That was going to be one of my questions for you . If it looks like it needs to be lower . Yes I can lower it with my skill saw very easily. I did measure it this morning it is 15 inches now. The box is too big time fit in my cage,  I should just buy an adjustable one.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 7, 2013)

I bench 135x5 said:


> I always thought box height was supposed to be 90?



There is no set height that you MUST use. But box squats strengthen the hips. And in the hole is where they need the most work.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 7, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> That was going to be one of my questions for you . If it looks like it needs to be lower . Yes I can lower it with my skill saw very easily. I did measure it this morning it is 15 inches now. The box is too big time fit in my cage,  I should just buy an adjustable one.



15 is too high. You can always cut the box down and when you wanna do some mile high box squats you can pile stuff on the box like mats, plates etc.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 7, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> There is no set height that you MUST use. But box squats strengthen the hips. And in the hole is where they need the most work.



This^^^. I'd always rather too low than too high with squats.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice job.  Looked good to me.


----------



## Popeye (Oct 7, 2013)

Good shit S4L....you're a beast!


----------



## goodfella (Oct 7, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> 15 is too high. You can always cut the box down and when you wanna do some mile high box squats you can pile stuff on the box like mats, plates etc.



Yellow pages, whites pages!


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks guys. I have been working hard in the gym.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 7, 2013)

Good Squat!

All Box heights have a purpose even 17" to 18" high, overload for one.

An adjustable box would be best with mats to add the in-between inches.

My parallel box height is 14.5'' I stand 5 foot 11 and a half inches.

The higher the box the more weight and I hate real low boxes like 10'' to 12'' but I do use them.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 7, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Good Squat!
> 
> All Box heights have a purpose even 17" to 18" high, overload for one.
> 
> ...



Yeah I use a 12 inch with mat's stacked to 14" for parallel and I'm 5'11."  I do prefer to squat much deeper than parallel when i box squat but man is it fun with a 15 or 16 inch box and 585 on the bar for reps 

Steeler I watched this vid a bunch more times now and I actually have no comments about the squat itself. Dead on perfect.  I would like to see 420 for a triple please.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 7, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah I use a 12 inch with mat's stacked to 14" for parallel and I'm 5'11."  I do prefer to squat much deeper than parallel when i box squat but man is it fun with a 15 or 16 inch box and 585 on the bar for reps
> 
> Steeler I watched this vid a bunch more times now and I actually have no comments about the squat itself. Dead on perfect.  I would like to see 420 for a triple please.



Go 17" or 18" for a change one secession it will help with heavy unracks because you will unrack heavier weight then you have and it will also help with heavy walkouts.

Doing stuff like that makes your PR's come easier.

You can go very high as your main movement then drop the box height back down lower for rep's, you will rep heavier weight then you have before because of the overload you just did.

I always like to do heavy speed pulls after reverse band pulls for this same reason I end up pulling much heavier for speed because I just had a heavy overload.

Reverse band squats are also great.

Very high box will help with mental fear on heavy weight.

There are so many things to powerlifting to help gains.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 7, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Yeah I use a 12 inch with mat's stacked to 14" for parallel and I'm 5'11."  I do prefer to squat much deeper than parallel when i box squat but man is it fun with a 15 or 16 inch box and 585 on the bar for reps
> 
> Steeler I watched this vid a bunch more times now and I actually have no comments about the squat itself. Dead on perfect.  I would like to see 420 for a triple please.



Wow really That good huh. You sure do know how to make a guy feel good. I just got done cutting the box off to 13 inches. I have a  couple of 35lb plates I use for the extra space. So the 420 for a triple , is that at the same 15 inches as the vid? Before this vid this is how I got to 455.    
185 x 5
225 x 5
265 x 3
315 x 3
355 x 3
395 x 3 the last one was kind of hard.
410 x 1
455 x 1
3 min rest between all sets except the last one I took 5 min.

Should I use the same warm up to get to 420?


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 7, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Go 17" or 18" for a change one secession it will help with heavy unracks because you will unrack heavier weight then you have and it will also help with heavy walkouts.
> 
> Doing stuff like that makes your PR's come easier.
> 
> ...


*

I have trouble with weight I have never done. I had a fumble one while doing a squat when I first started, so new numbers scare me.*


----------



## heavydeads83 (Oct 7, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> Wow really That good huh. You sure do know how to make a guy feel good. I just got done cutting the box off to 13 inches. I have a  couple of 35lb plates I use for the extra space. So the 420 for a triple , is that at the same 15 inches as the vid? Before this vid this is how I got to 455.
> 185 x 5
> 225 x 5
> 265 x 3
> ...




too many reps for max effort IMO but you and I are very very close strength wise so listen to POB not me,   that big bastard can squat and pull like a mofo lol.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 7, 2013)

HD is right. Warm up with singles to triples. Try this

135 x 3 x 2
225 x 2 x 2
275 x 1
315 x 1
360 x 1
395 x 1
420 x 3

Make sure your squat the following session is a Deload.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 7, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> I have trouble with weight I have never done. I had a fumble one while doing a squat when I first started, so new numbers scare me.



Start telling yourself otherwise. A squat is a squat is a squat. 300 and 500 you do the same thing.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 7, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> too many reps for max effort IMO but you and I are very very close strength wise so listen to POB not me,   that big bastard can squat and pull like a mofo lol.




Thanks Heavy. 


PillarofBalance said:


> HD is right. Warm up with singles to triples. Try this
> 
> 135 x 3 x 2
> 225 x 2 x 2
> ...


I could fit that in on Friday. Instead of OHP cause I did that yesterday.



PillarofBalance said:


> Start telling yourself otherwise. A squat is a squat is a squat. 300 and 500 you do the same thing.



I heard on a video somewhere " Nothing but a peanut" so I have been using that lately


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 7, 2013)

heavydeads83 said:


> too many reps for max effort IMO but you and I are very very close strength wise so listen to POB not me,   that big bastard can squat and pull like a mofo lol.





PillarofBalance said:


> HD is right. Warm up with singles to triples. Try this
> 
> 135 x 3 x 2
> 225 x 2 x 2
> ...




These guys are correct!

Yous can go 5 reps with the bar and plate then do 3 then singles when going for a PR at that weight.

Add plates at a time until you have to go quarters then dimes and nickles.

55Lb bar x 5 for 2 to 3 sets

145x3 to 5 1 set
235x1 to 3 1 set
325x1 1 set
415x1 1 set
465x1 1 set
485 attempt unless you smashed 465 then 495
505 to 515 if you got and how you got 485

Keep in mind you 2nd and 3rd can be easier then then 1st or 2nd if form is off, I have smashed heavier sets better then lighter ones in a session because my form got more solid at one point in the session. What I'm getting at is just because you felt a lift to be too heavy don't mean it was it could be you set up wrong and are not under the bar proper.

The reason for reps on your 1st 2 set IMO would be because your going to get to your opener and max very fast.

You will smash that right there above if you got 455 with the volume you did.

By the way what I just showed you would be a proper warm up for a meet opener at 465.


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 8, 2013)

Okay so I know this is going to sound dumb but 
Pillar when you say 
135 x 3x 2 . That means 2 sets 135  x 3 right?

And SFG 
When you say
145x3 to 5 1 set that means 3, 4 or 5 right but only 1 set then on to 235 

Thanks again for all the help guys.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 8, 2013)

Some good Blokes on here with solid advice, and thats one hell of a lift, S4L!

Here's a warm-up progression leading up to a heavy single that Dave Tate posted on T-Nation a while back (just for sake of comparison):

Weight	Sets	Reps
135	2	3
190	1	3
235	1	3
275	1	3
315	1	3
360	1	1
395	1	1
420	1	1


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 8, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> Okay so I know this is going to sound dumb but
> Pillar when you say
> 135 x 3x 2 . That means 2 sets 135  x 3 right?
> 
> ...



145 for 3 to 5 reps 1 set

All is 1 set but the bar


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 8, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> Okay so I know this is going to sound dumb but
> Pillar when you say
> 135 x 3x 2 . That means 2 sets 135  x 3 right?
> 
> ...



Exactly....

The point here is to keep the most reps under around 60%. Beyond that do singles. So you need to be warm as you start to acclimate over 60%


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 29, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> These guys are correct!
> 
> Yous can go 5 reps with the bar and plate then do 3 then singles when going for a PR at that weight.
> 
> ...




I have been looking all over for this and could not for the life of me remember where it was at. 
These are going to be close to my numbers.


----------

